# Radon Jealous Hybrid 22“ Rahmengröße



## komart09 (14. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen mein Radon Jealous in 22“ gekauft zu haben. 
Meine Körpergröße ist 186cm mit einer SL von 90cm.

Wie ich hier im Forum rauslesen konnte, würden die meisten mir zu einem 20“ raten, wobei es auch Verfechter des 22“ gibt. Im Laden bin ich beide mehrmals Probe gefahren, mit der Aussage des Händlers, dass beide bei mir passen. Dadurch dass ich eig fast nur Touren fahren möchte, rückte die 22“er Variante in den Fokus. Auf dem 20“er fühlte ich mich irgendwie zu kompakt und auf dem Lenker sitzend, wobei ich den Agilitätsvorteil auf jeden Fall gespürt habe.

Die eigentliche „Problematik“ ist, dass sich nach den ersten 25km der obere Rücken und die Schulterblätter bemerkbar machten. Eine gestreckte Sitzposition ist mir eig nicht fremd, aber kann es sein, dass diese „Beschwerden“ vom breiten Lenker kommen? Da ich vom Rennrad/Cityrad wesentlich kürzere Dimensionen gewohnt bin? Natürlich hatte ich bereits im Laden vermutet, dass ich beim 22“er den Vorbau etwas kürzen würde, sodass die Position ja wieder minimal aufrechter und agiler werden sollte oder?

Ich denke man liest gut raus, dass ich mit der Größenentscheidung etwas hadere im Nachhinein. Auf der Geo des Grand Canyon on 7 in L hab ich mich direkt wohl gefühlt und da decken sich gerade Oberrohr/Reach mehr mit dem 22“er Modell von Radon.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen bezüglich Lenker/Vorbau/Schulter etwas helfen könnt und ich wegen eines E-bikes nicht gesteinigt werde. 

LG
Martin


----------



## Mr.Hahn (14. August 2021)

komart09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe.


Es ist ein xc-race bike mit Motor, also NEIN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puenkelchen (25. Januar 2022)

komart09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen mein Radon Jealous in 22“ gekauft zu haben.
> Meine Körpergröße ist 186cm mit einer SL von 90cm.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich stehe ganz genau vor dem selben Problem wie du und habe auch ungefähr deine Abmessungen. Könntest du dich vielleicht nochmal zu deinen Langzeiterfahrungen äußern?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## grulichmartin (27. Januar 2022)

Taky právě pracuji na tom samém. Taky jsem 186 cm vysoký a 90 cm široký. Přemýšlím, jestli koupit 20″ nebo 22″. Od Radonu mám klasický 20" Jealous (neelektrický) a necítil se pohodlně na dlouhých vyjížďkách cca 60km. Na dlouhé vyjížďky je podle mě lepší delší rám. Poradíte? A já myslím 25km k vytvoření objektivního názoru nestačí, změna z jiného kola vždy obnáší seznámení se s motorkou.


----------



## grulichmartin (27. Januar 2022)

Taky právě pracuji na tom samém. Taky jsem 186 cm vysoký a 90 cm široký. Přemýšlím, jestli koupit 20″ a 22″. Od radonu mám Klasický 20 "Jealous (neelektrický) a necítil se pohodlně na Dlouhých vyjížďkách cca 60km. Na dlouhé vyjížďky per podle mě lepší DELSI rám. Poradíte? A já myslím 25km k vytvoření objektivního názoru nestačí, změna pro jiného kola vždy obnáší seznámení se s motorkou.


----------



## grulichmartin (27. Januar 2022)

Puenkelchen schrieb:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Mám úplně stejný problém jako ty a mám asi tvoje rozměry. Mohl byste snad znovu okomentovat své dlouhodobé zkušenosti?
> 
> Díky moc!


jak jsi to dokončil


----------

